# Mackay 29/3/13



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Woo hoo in 8 days I'll be heading north on my first fishing adventure .. Destination Mackay .. Unfortunately the yak is staying home & will be land based most of the time but still so Syked .. Barra,sooties,jacks , queenies , ahh can't wait ..


----------

